# PB2



## BrowningBAR (Nov 19, 2012)

Dear god this stuff is awesome.





45 calories per serving, 4 grams of protein, 1 gram of fat. Tastes awesome.

It's peanut butter in powder form without the oil. You add one tbsp of water per every 2 tbsp of PB2. Mix into a peanut butter like paste and enjoy. Normal peanut butter is 190-250 calories and 11-15 grams of fat per serving.

Is it just like peanut butter? No, but it is damn good.


----------



## pen (Nov 19, 2012)

This left me with a moment of confusion, I thought I had clicked on a thread title related to PBR 

Interesting product. Did you find it at a normal grocery?

pen


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 19, 2012)

pen said:


> This left me with a moment of confusion, I thought I had clicked on a thread title related to PBR
> 
> Interesting product. Did you find it at a normal grocery?
> 
> pen


I've known about it for a while. But, this was the first time the local market had them in stock. I picked it up at the local Giant supermarket in the peanut butter area. You can buy it online cheaper. I just wanted to see the product first before buying it.

There is also a version with chocolate and peanut butter. That is even better. We're thinking of working them into a cookie recipe.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

First time i have heard of that kind.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 19, 2012)

corey21 said:


> First time i have heard of that kind.


Run, don't walk, and get some.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2012)

I am gonna have to give that a try. I love peanut butter.

Thanks!


----------



## fossil (Nov 19, 2012)

I dunno, with that much tedious preparation time & effort required, it would take some of the spontaneity out of my eating habits.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 19, 2012)

I have PB on toast several times each week with my morning coffee.
Next time we hit the grocery, I'll check it out.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Run, don't walk, and get some.


 
If i can find it.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 20, 2012)

corey21 said:


> If i can find it.


You can buy it online, also.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 20, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> You can buy it online, also.


 
I will have to Google it.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 20, 2012)

Very Interesting!!


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 20, 2012)

but does it stick to the roof of your mouth? PB without the fat is like sex without the money...wait, thats a bad analogy.....it's like prison without lipstick.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 20, 2012)

Is it JUST peanuts?

I eat real peanutbutter (I cannot stand the sweetened Jiff/Skippy 'peanut butter spread' and it's unhealthy additives)


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 20, 2012)

Ingredients in the PB2 with chocolate:
Roasted peanuts
Cocoa powder
Sugar
Salt


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 20, 2012)

Seems like less crap in it than Nutella (ohhh Nutella...)


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 20, 2012)

I've never had Nutella.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 20, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I've never had Nutella.


It's best used for dessert


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 20, 2012)

Nutella is like meth....except instead of getting all skinny and strung out, you get fat and happy....devilish stuff.


----------



## rottiman (Nov 20, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> Nutella is like meth....except instead of getting all skinny and strung out, you get fat and happy....devilish stuff.


 Heck, I'm already fat and happy and I don't even eat Nutella.............LOL


----------



## pen (Nov 20, 2012)

rottiman said:


> Heck, I'm already fat and happy and I don't even eat Nutella.............LOL


 
Nutella is quite simply a candy bar in a jar.


pen


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 20, 2012)

pen said:


> This left me with a moment of confusion, I thought I had clicked on a thread title related to PBR
> 
> Interesting product. Did you find it at a normal grocery?
> 
> pen


 
Dangit so did I ! At least the wife will like this thread thanks BB 

Pete


----------



## Thistle (Nov 20, 2012)

I've had Nutella on toast,bagels,scottish oatcakes,other crackers,chocolate chip cookies,pancakes/waffles in place of syrup.Even dunked a few round yellow corn tortilla chips into it....


crushed hazelnuts,cocoa,skim milk,palm/coconut oil. Amazing stuff.


----------



## rideau (Nov 21, 2012)

Thistle said:


> I've had Nutella on toast,bagels,scottish oatcakes,other crackers,chocolate chip cookies,pancakes/waffles in place of syrup.Even dunked a few round yellow corn tortilla chips into it....
> 
> 
> crushed hazelnuts,cocoa,skim milk,palm/coconut oil. Amazing stuff.


 DO YOU HAVE A RECIPE FOR THE OATCAKES? Sorry about the caps...


----------



## Thistle (Nov 21, 2012)

rideau said:


> DO YOU HAVE A RECIPE FOR THE OATCAKES? Sorry about the caps...


 
Probably a couple recipes in one of my cookbooks I'm sure.I've always just bought these though - sold locally too in several stores,especially Cost Plus/World Market. 

http://www.walkersus.com/product/Thick___Crunchy_Oatcakes_with_Bran/23230.aspx


http://www.walkersus.com/product/Highland_Oatcakes/23191.aspx

http://www.walkersus.com/product/Scottish_Biscuits_for_Cheese/23219.aspx

http://www.walkersus.com/product/Mini_Oatcakes/23206.aspx


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2012)

Ya'll hanging out in the peanut gallery are nuts!







This is one I am going to try out:

http://cookieandkate.com/2012/pecan-butter-recipe/


----------



## Gark (Nov 22, 2012)

But.. but.. peanut butter without oil in it?!?! How are we supposed to keep our "coat shiny"?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 22, 2012)

Gark said:


> But.. but.. peanut butter without oil in it?!?! How are we supposed to keep our "coat shiny"?


Fish oil supplements.


----------



## btuser (Nov 22, 2012)

I dunno. Powder form?  It could lead to the next bath salts craze.

Kids go nuts for this kind of stuff.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 22, 2012)

btuser said:


> I dunno. Powder form? It could lead to the next bath salts craze.
> 
> Kids go nuts for this kind of stuff.


I'd strip naked and eat another human being if it meant my supply of PB2 would not be interrupted.


----------



## pen (Nov 22, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I'd strip naked and eat another human being if it meant my supply of PB2 would not be interrupted.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 22, 2012)

It was a bath salt reference. Something exactly like I described took place in Miami about a year ago.


----------



## pen (Nov 22, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> It was a bath salt reference. I something exactly like I described took place in Miami about a year ago.


 
Indeed. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to get Mr. Bean involved.

We had a few months of some bizarre stuff on the news when bath salts were being sold in gas stations 

pen


----------



## Thistle (Nov 22, 2012)

The comedian Sinbad had a monologue a few years back "Anyone growing up in the early-mid '70s will remember Pixie Stix. Colored & artificially fruit-flavored sugar in a spiral paper straw. That was our crack "
Grape & lemon-lime weren't bad,but Cherry & Orange were my favs  *shakes*  No idea if its still sold or not.Kids today have energy drinks & similar stuff.Sure that 16 or 24oz aluminum can might be heavy,but no worries about it busting open in your backpack,like those paper straws did.


----------



## Shari (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh, no........... It seems I have now lived long enough for 'them' to mess with my peanut butter.

Oh, the trials of old age.

Skippy, Jiff & Peter Pan - rest well my friends.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 22, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> It was a bath salt reference. Something exactly like I described took place in Miami about a year ago.


 
Went straight over my head, but after the explanation for us slow folks, It was funny!


----------



## btuser (Nov 22, 2012)

Thistle said:


> The comedian Sinbad had a monologue a few years back "Anyone growing up in the early-mid '70s will remember Pixie Stix. Colored & artificially fruit-flavored sugar in a spiral paper straw. That was our crack "
> Grape & lemon-lime weren't bad,but Cherry & Orange were my favs *shakes* No idea if its still sold or not.Kids today have energy drinks & similar stuff.Sure that 16 or 24oz aluminum can might be heavy,but no worries about it busting open in your backpack,like those paper straws did.


Imagine the uproar over it today.  Some kid forgets his backpack on the playground and now we've got a "suspicious package" with a "fine white powder!"

Probably have to shut down 1/2 the state.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 22, 2012)

Shari said:


> Oh, no........... It seems I have now lived long enough for 'them' to mess with my peanut butter.
> 
> Oh, the trials of old age.
> 
> Skippy, Jiff & Peter Pan - rest well my friends.


Come down off the ledge, Shari. Skippy, Jiff, & Peter Pan are still alive and well.


----------



## Shari (Nov 22, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Come down off the ledge, Shari. Skippy, Jiff, & Peter Pan are still alive and well.


 

Ah.......  I'm not on the ledge 'yet' but our kids might disagree.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 22, 2012)

I might be after leaving the family dinner in about 3 hours.And just think,we have Christmas to look forward too next month also!!


----------

